# My friend Mely....(18+) NSFW...



## Vince (Mar 5, 2007)

Here's my 1st "nude" shoot, thanks to my friend Mely for her time.

Tell me what you think!


the 4 different treatements:


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 5, 2007)

1 is the only good one. in 2, your DOF is too short and the WB is off, 3 is riddled with camera shake, and the last one has too tight of crop in my opinion.


----------



## Vince (Mar 5, 2007)

thanks for the comments, I didn't used my tripod for any of these, I'll take the time next shoot..!


----------



## Arch (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Vince, I agree that the first one is the strongest, nice job. Im going to add a NSFW (not safe for work) warning in the title, as some people may click it in whilst at work and get in trouble!


----------



## Vince (Mar 5, 2007)

hehe no problem, I din't saw any 18+ section..


----------



## Skinn (Mar 5, 2007)

#1 is very nice, seductive yet reserved if that makes any sense.


----------



## perylousdemon (Mar 5, 2007)

I like the first one best. I was immediately drawn to her eyes. They're very luminous, and the overall photo is just very well done.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Mar 5, 2007)

I like the first one. And I would love to be as thin as her.  haha


----------



## R.Robbins (Mar 6, 2007)

I'd try some sutile softening on #1 using the gausan blur and layer mask method othewise I think they are decent shots


----------



## rabidzoomer (Mar 7, 2007)

Number one is the best i think because of the eye contrast.

I want her as  friend  ..just playing...


----------



## tpe (Mar 7, 2007)

1 is the nicest, very pretty girl great eyes (I would be carefull with the whitening just so it doesnt look too processed). the last one is great too, possibly a bit tight crop or too much off around the head but it has a sense of humor with the color flag. I would have liked 3 much more if the high/back light followed up through theface (barn doors) so as you got some nice rim effect on the temple cheak area and had more of the head in, she is pretty enough to get some really nice face shots and its a waste not to use it, you could still hide most of the face but it may also have been nice with some fill in the eyes.

tim


----------



## nabero (Mar 7, 2007)

I think #1 is my favorite of these...the eyes are captivating (looks as though it could be a perfume ad).  I love the lighting happening in #3, but it just doesn't seem 'steady' to me, as sw1tchfx said about the camera shake


----------



## ShootHoops (Mar 8, 2007)

I vote for the first one as well.


----------



## Vince (Mar 14, 2007)

Well thank you very much for the comments and critics, I will keep them in mind the next time I work with Meli..

Vince


----------

